# 1956 SBC "Baptist Hymnal"



## Heath (Mar 30, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with the "Baptist Hymnal" produced by the SBC through Convention press in 1956? It lists an editor of Walter Hines Sims.

It is obviously not a reformed hymnal but I have 4 of them and have used it from time to time. I would love to mark the "safe" hymns in it and use it for family worship unless there are other concerns I don't know about. 

This is the hymnal on Hynary.


----------

